# 45 LC Article - Cool read



## Michael F Sights (Jan 7, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted before; but cool read on 45 Long Colt loads. Re-read last week.

https://www.johnlinebaughcustomsixguns.com/writings


----------



## TJay (Jan 7, 2020)

I haven't loaded for my .45LC in years (got a little stockpiled) but when I did some of the loads out there yielded some pretty amazing ballistics.  Good to have that Bisley frame to help with recoil.


----------



## Dub (Jan 7, 2020)

.45Colt is a sweet round.  In the right modern guns it can run mild-to-wild.

Thanks for the link.


I may read it later on when I finally get to bed....afraid I made more coffee this evening thinking it would be a late night watching things develop with the Iranian madness.


----------



## Dub (Jan 7, 2020)

TJay said:


> I haven't loaded for my .45LC in years (got a little stockpiled) but when I did some of the loads out there yielded some pretty amazing ballistics.  Good to have that Bisley frame to help with recoil.



Those are sweet frames.  Big paw folks like me love them.


----------



## tgc (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks Michael! I’ve been trying to locate that article again.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 8, 2020)

Love my 45 LC! Its a great round. This is a SAA I inherited from my uncle. She was shipped from Colt to Richards and Conover Hardware in Kansas City on August 15, 1907. She loves a 250 grain cast bullet over 6.0 grains of Red Dot.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 17, 2020)

Sweet six shooter!


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 17, 2020)

Check out my Avatar, that one shipped in September 2019.

love me some 45 Colts.


----------



## tgc (Jan 22, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> Check out my Avatar, that one shipped in September 2019.
> 
> love me some 45 Colts.


What is the make and caliber of that gun 
In the avatar? Nice groups


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 22, 2020)

tgc said:


> What is the make and caliber of that gun
> In the avatar? Nice groups



It is a Colt Single Action Army 4.75 inch barrel in 45 Colt. 

45 Colt is often be referred to as 45 "long" Colt. The Long Colt came about as a means to distinguish 45 Colt from 45 Automatic Colt Pistol or 45 ACP.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 23, 2020)

I have never had a .45 Colt but have always wanted one. I have come close to buying a Blackhawk or vaquero a few times but fought the temptation.


----------



## tgc (Jan 23, 2020)

Get the Blackhawk for real use. But get both if you can afford it. With the.45 
Colt reloading for the Blackhawk is a great plus. As the article says you can get more than.44 mag without the all of the drama.?


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 23, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> It is a Colt Single Action Army 4.75 inch barrel in 45 Colt.
> 
> 45 Colt is often be referred to as 45 "long" Colt. The Long Colt came about as a means to distinguish 45 Colt from 45 Automatic Colt Pistol or 45 ACP.



Actually it goes back farther than that. The 45 colt was adopted by the US Army in 1873. Sometime around 1875 the Calvary adopted the Smith and Wesson 45 as an alternative.  The Smith used  a shorter 45 caliber round than the Colt. You can shoot the 45 Smith round in a colt with no problem but the 45 colt round cannot be chambered in a Smith.  This lead to problems.  Units using the Smith got 45 colt ammo they could not use.  The quatermaster took to calling the Colt round the 45 long to differentiate it from the Smith round.  This lasted until 1887 when the Frankford arsenal ceased production of the long round.  Nonetheless the 45 Colt became known as the 45 long colt and most people still use that name. 

I have never been able to find any proof that Colt ever used the term 45 long colt.

The 45 Colt is my favorite pistol round wether loaded to original specs in my colt or loaded hot in my Blackhawk.  It is fun to shoot and will handle any game I choose to hunt.


----------



## Dub (Jan 31, 2020)

godogs57 said:


> Love my 45 LC! Its a great round. This is a SAA I inherited from my uncle. She was shipped from Colt to Richards and Conover Hardware in Kansas City on August 15, 1907. She loves a 250 grain cast bullet over 6.0 grains of Red Dot.
> 
> View attachment 998262



Beautiful gun !!!!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 10, 2020)

"The 45 Colt is my favorite pistol round wether loaded to original specs in my colt or loaded hot in my Blackhawk.  It is fun to shoot and will handle any game I choose to hunt."

Amen to that! She's my go to, never fail, favorite as well. Ruger BH paired with my Henry BB - all good. Jacked up for big game and mild for plinking....Cowboy Up!


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 10, 2020)

Anvil Head I would like more info on that sling and front mount.  I have a Texan that doesn't have sling mounts.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 10, 2020)

Long time better than good friend sent me the pattern. He makes them up for Brasstacker. He does a lot more different styles with cartridge holders, padded cheek rest, etc.
Let me check with him and see if it's ok to pass along - it's his business/livelyhood.
If ok, I will message you with more info.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 10, 2020)

They seem reasonably priced...Thanks!

Is yours Saddle Tan or Chocolate Brown?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 10, 2020)

farther.
We can't say "farther" here ???


OH  MY   GOD,   this is ridiculous.   There is no connection between the four letter word for passing methane gas out your rectum and that longer word that is the opposite of "closer" or the opposite of "nearer."


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 10, 2020)

I have always loved the .45 Colt round.  Back in the 70's I was loading it hot and shooting them in a Blackhawk.  I was a know it all kid, and thought I had the brains to read a cartridge to determine if I was approaching danger from the look of the primer and back of the cartridge.  I couldn't afford a chronograph back then anyway.

Well, I never did hurt anyone, or blow up a gun, but I did load up some rounds for the .45 Colt that would back the cylinder pin out of the Blackhawk when you shot it.  You had to push the pin back in to the retainer after every round.  I fixed that problem by machining the retaining notch a bit deeper, and installing a stronger spring on the retainer.

Now days I reload the .45 Colt not quite so hot, and shoot it in a Redhawk.  I have a couple of Blackhawks in .45 Colt along with the .45ACP cylinders for them, but they are NIB unfired, and I just can't bring myself to put some lead down the barrels.  Maybe one day I will break them out and let my son or my grandson be the first to dirty the bores.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 11, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> They seem reasonably priced...Thanks!
> 
> Is yours Saddle Tan or Chocolate Brown?


I think I did that one in saddle tan and used oil/wax finish. They are quite easy to make and I'd offer to make you one, but it is his lively hood + he has access to the specific gun for a "best" fit. You can't go wrong with his work.


----------



## Gunpowder (Feb 23, 2020)

Anvil Head said:


> "The 45 Colt is my favorite pistol round wether loaded to original specs in my colt or loaded hot in my Blackhawk.  It is fun to shoot and will handle any game I choose to hunt."
> 
> Amen to that! She's my go to, never fail, favorite as well. Ruger BH paired with my Henry BB - all good. Jacked up for big game and mild for plinking....Cowboy Up!
> View attachment 1002345


Anvil head, do you have more info on who made the slling ? Message me with info.  Thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 23, 2020)

It is Brass Stacker and I was able to go to their site the other day but now my anti-virus program will not allow it


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 24, 2020)

Let me check with Rick and see how he wants to handle this. Not had a problem with the antivirus issue, but then I can just pick up the phone. He was selling them through BrassTackers, but he may have a more simpler route.
He will be with me at Trackrock Hammer-in next month (March 13, 14) in Blairsville if you'd like to make personal contact and discuss details and preferences. Be a lot of custom forged knives/makers there as well. Go down to Hobbies/crafts section here on Woody's for details on the event. 
Just a note: I made the one in the pic based on a pattern he sent me (insider craftsman trading thing). The sheath is amazingly well thought out and still fairly simple if you have the right tools and knowledge. There are several versions available, but I prefer simple. He may have it copywrited or patented - this I don't know, so this is part of the reason I defer to him. 
Once I get info from Rick I'll give you fellas the info by posting here. Thank you for the inquires - Rick and I trade referrals all the time.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 24, 2020)

Got a quick response from Brother Rick. He can be contacted directly through the following ways:
www.rlocustomleather.com  email: rick@rlocustomleather or call 828-275-4532.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 24, 2020)

@Anvil Head That's my issue ...it keeps redirecting me to Brass Strackers

OH DANG!  M1A stuff too


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 25, 2020)

Not sure I understand, I get his website not BSTr's when I go to web site. I know the email & number go direct to him. Rick does a wide variety of quality leather work. Never been surprised with what he does. We shared the same mentor (he used to make some pretty nice knives, but went leather and I stayed at the forge).


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 25, 2020)

the RLO link is a different site than I originally visited.  I was able to find what I was looking for quickly and I believe it was Brass Tacker.  Now when I search it I get Brass Stacker not Brass Tacker.  The anti virus says no no to the Brass Stacker site.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 25, 2020)

Wow, some hi-jack there! Yeah, wouldn't open that site at all. Contact RLo and he can directly advise. He was making pretty much all of **'s leather gear.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 5, 2020)

godogs57 said:


> Love my 45 LC! Its a great round. This is a SAA I inherited from my uncle. She was shipped from Colt to Richards and Conover Hardware in Kansas City on August 15, 1907. She loves a 250 grain cast bullet over 6.0 grains of Red Dot.
> 
> View attachment 998262



1907? that's "the real deal" right there!


----------

